# Peeing when excited



## shalynn

Ok my baby is 8 months old now and i cant seem to get him to stop peeing everywhere when he gets excited. My mom wont hardly touch him when she comes over cause he pee's on her leg everytime lol. I also cant get him to stop chewing up things in the night, he has two different bones and his own toys that he loves during the day but at night he likes to chew up my shoes and the kids toys, and advise on these two problems?


----------



## Olie

Is the dog neutered?

Also, I crate trained all my dogs So when we are not with them they go into their compfy dens lol. It really does help contain the messes and teach the dog a little control. If you leave him out at night while you sleep versus containing him, the chewing will continue and get worse. I would isolate to a small area if you cannot crate - because no one is up/awake to correct the chewing. People think dogs grow out of this.....maybe years later [email protected] 

Also the commands to help this are leave it or drop it - I use both. Google some training techniques to get started. Good luck.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Crate him during the night and when you're not there, by allowing him around the house you're only setting him up to fail, it's not his fault that he's chewing things when they're being left where he can get them without supervision.

Completely ignore him when you come home when he greets you. Don't make eye contact, don't lean over, don't do anything until he calms down, THEN greet him calmly. My puppy did this for about a week and I instructed everyone I met on leash to do the same. Now I still ask people to ask him to sit calmly before leaning down and petting him in a calm, NON EXCITED CRAZY way.


----------



## shalynn

thank you both so much for the ideas, my mom has a crate ill see if she can bring it over tomarrow, during the day when im at work he is in a kennel outside. When we go to take him out i put him on a leash, but i make him sit down completly befoer i put his leash on and hes doing really good with that. Thank you again.


----------



## shalynn

ok im still having problems with him pee'ing especially when he's excited, i cant even call him to me cause when he gets close he pee's all over my feet, my mom went to give him a treat yesterday and he pee'd a river, its so fustrating and he wont stop!!! does anyone know how to stop this behavior other than getting him neutered?


----------



## *tina*

Before you do anything with him, take him outside, don't let him out, put him on his leash and go out with him. Praise him praise him praise him when he goes in an appropriate place. Make him earn those treats. Have him sit down to get a treat, have him sit down to be petted. For some dogs, the Nothing in Life is Free method is the best way to go. If he's sitting, he won't be able to pee (or shouldn't). Plus, he is still young, puppies do have a harder time holding it. Take him out at least once an hour. Empty that bladder as much as possible.


----------



## KPoos

Mine does this sometimes but she's gotten better about it because I am just very matter of fact with her. I also have instructed the kids not to gush over her when she's on her way outside. She only does it if she has to go potty but not after her potty break. So before anyone gets to pet her or talk to her she is out the door to potty. I found that she'd piddle a little if I was going to clip the leash on her but now that she's used to it because I don't talk or make eye contact with her at all, she doesn't do it anymore.

The night thing is a simple solution with a crate or gating in the kitchen but I'd prefer a crate since they could still chew up your cabinets and chairs in the kitchen.


----------



## JE-UK

*Overexcited*

Not sure I understand your issue ....

Is it that he is 'dribbling' a few drops when he sees you come in the door, as he's greeting you? (or when he gets out of his crate, or whatever)

I've always called that the wee-wee of joy. Maturity generally takes care of it. I find it helps if you come in the front door and go directly out the back door (assuming you have a fenced yard) and THEN say hello to the dog.

Or is it that he squats and really empties his bladder when excited? For that, I'd make it my responsibility to make sure his bladder is empty if I know something exciting will be happening, then start teaching calming behaviours.

There is a relaxation protocol that been successful for people who've tried it to calm their dogs. I think there are several versions available, but there is a straightforward one here:
Douglas Island Veterinary Service - Training


----------



## shalynn

ok maybe this will help a bit, we do not have a back yard, when we put him out we go to the back door grab his leash, we have him sit (he does great at this) put his leash on and walkk him out to his kennel, and we generally leave him in close to 30 min so he has plenty time to do all his business, but even after i take him out if he comes in and say after a few i call him to me as soon as he gets to me he starts wagging his tail like crazy and he will start to pee all over the floor, sometimes he lowers himself to the flor a bit kinda like he's scared but i dont know why cause i've had him since like 8 weeks old and i've never hurt him. but even at my moms she will have her dogs in the kitchen giving them treats and she'll call him in and as soon as he gets near her he's peeing, now he does this while standing and wagging his tail, kinda like he dont even know he's doing it, but its getting fustrating, the wierd thing is he has not been doing it as much now that i got the new spoo (ellie) i can be petting her and he will come over and try to get in on all the love and he wont piddle at all so its wierd lol


----------



## KPoos

Aww that's submissive urination. You'll have to search it to get some helpful tips on how to solve the problem.


----------



## Rockporters

Have you had him tested for a urinary tract infection? 

The best way to know that he's completely emptied his bladder is to observe him. Either stay in the pen with him or put him on a leash and walk to a nearby grassy (or appropriate) area. He shouldn't have THAT much urine left to work with LOL. 

As for submissive urination, I had a dog with this problem years ago. We'd come in, no fussing over him, straight outside we'd go. We were just very matter of fact about everything.

Good luck!


----------



## frostfirestandards

I have had two that submissive/excitement urinate, what works for me is to ignore it LOL 
what I mean is dont punish, dont coddle, just let them out. 
then when they cant see you, clean it up. 

When you come home, calmly walk in without greeting, just ignore them until they get settled and have a chance to relieve themselves outdoors. then you can calmly greet them


----------



## Ruki

My poodle is also doing that whenever i pick him up. Lol....i remembered yesterday, when I was trimming him,he pee'd like a water squirt and almost targetted my face. Hahaha. He's not a year old yet. I think in time he'll stop. That's what I have noticed, because I have a male Daschund also who's also peeing when he gets to excited but as he gets older, he stopped.


----------



## highhorse

Inca occasionally pees when she gets excited and it doesn't matter whether or not she has just been in the garden to pee. I found that it was worse if we bent over her and definitely worse when my daughter arrived. As others have said, our best solution was to ignore until out in the garden or in a state of calm. 

On the topic of chewing, Inca is a toy and they begin chewing again at about 12 months old, as this is the time when the jaw finally stops growing and the teeth are in their correct place. If it's the same for other sizes, then the dog will probably stop chewing after his teeth/jaws have settled down.


----------



## Rocketagility

Please don't try neutering to solve this problem I would think that as the worst advice. Instead ignore the dog only give affection in a very calm manner and DO NOT GIVE YOUR DOG ANY CORRECTIONS. You need to build this dogs confidence. Take the dog on walks and teach it urban agility your dog will love you more and he won’t pee on you. You won’t get mad and he will gain confidence and over time and letting your dog mature he will grow out of this problem. An 8 month old poodle puppy looks full grown but they are not.


----------



## Chagall's mom

I just LOVE your terminology "wee-wee of joy"! It's perfect! My Chagall had bouts of that when he was a younger pup, he'll be one on May 17th. As recently as a few weeks ago he excitedly greeted a friend of ours outside and "showered" him with a little extra "affection." But his episodes of "w-w y" are extremely rare now. Thanks for putting words to the deed that will make me smile (instead of cringe) the next time it happens.


----------

